

Amazing ’80s Ads From Omni, the Mag That Defined Geekdom - RougeFemme
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2014/02/omni-advertisements/#slide-id-464251

======
gumby
Wire'd selection missed the best ad of all: in the very first issue was an ad
for Rockwell aerospace. It was an iron-on transfer with a picture of the Space
Shuttle and the words, "A Spaceship Has Landeded On Earth. It Came From
Rockwell."

I cut that ad out and ironed it onto a white T shirt. Dunno how much an
undamaged copy of the first issue might fetch, but that T shirt was worth it.

(posted on the Wired site too before I remembered that I got there via an HN
link, so sorry for the dup).

------
walshemj
hmm I thought that was mondo 2000 - I recall having to goto forbidden planet
(the uk biggest sf book shop) to buy my copies of mondo 2000 which where
racked together with skin 2 :-)

------
api
Omni is so much more interesting, open minded, and intellectual than most of
today's geekdom... it's sad.

